# Australia's Budget 2016: Winners and losers



## barryqwalsh (May 3, 2016)

Explore who's a winner and who's a loser as a result of Scott Morrison's 2016 budget.

By Tim Leslie, Paul Donoughue and Simon Elvery


Budget 2016: Winners and losers


----------



## barryqwalsh (May 3, 2016)

The country's 2.5 million smokers will be hit once again, with four annual rises of 12.5 per cent in the tobacco excise meaning smokers will pay 50 per cent more for a pack of cigarettes by 2021.

The Government will also look to target the illegal importation of tobacco. A Tobacco Strike Team, part of the Australian Border Force, will get an extra $7.7 million to enforce importation restrictions.

There will also be tougher penalties for those caught smuggling, and new offences that are not currently available under the Customs Act.

The Government hopes to earn $4 billion over the forward estimates.

Budget 2016: Winners and losers


----------



## theliq (May 4, 2016)

barryqwalsh said:


> Explore who's a winner and who's a loser as a result of Scott Morrison's 2016 budget.
> 
> By Tim Leslie, Paul Donoughue and Simon Elvery
> 
> ...


It's an insipid Budget for the on coming Election...............No Innovation,(a word banded about these days like confetti,but means Bugger All,just a sound bite)Nah.........No Innovation in this tripe


----------

